# Space saving hacks



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

What are some of the best tricks you've learned to save space in your van, and make your life a little easier?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Nazareth said:


> What are some of the best tricks you've learned to save space in your van, and make your life a little easier?


Perfect timing.

I just finished making new frames for my worklights. Now they fit inside of a bucket. More importantly they now have 3 big magnets instead of two so I can stick them to the ceiling and get rid of the milk crate they have been in for years.

Best space saving hack is to fill the doors. Get stuff off the floor wether that means it goes in the doors or on the cage or even on the ceiling. I have spent a lot of time making use of every nook and cranny in my van. Behind the seats, behind the parts drawers, you name it I have put parts or tools in that spot. My passenger seat and footwell is full too lolz.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> Perfect timing.
> 
> I just finished making new frames for my worklights. Now they fit inside of a bucket. More importantly they now have 3 big magnets instead of two so I can stick them to the ceiling and get rid of the milk crate they have been in for years.
> 
> Best space saving hack is to fill the doors. Get stuff off the floor wether that means it goes in the doors or on the cage or even on the ceiling. I have spent a lot of time making use of every nook and cranny in my van. Behind the seats, behind the parts drawers, you name it I have put parts or tools in that spot. My passenger seat and footwell is full too lolz.


 How do you keep your buckets from death locking?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Nazareth said:


> How do you keep your buckets from death locking?


I don't mix and match buckets. That doesn't work for all buckets but the two brands of buckets that noburst comes in you can stack and the collars keep them from locking. But if you put one of the brands inside the other you're phucked so I only use one brand at a time. Mind you if they get any substantial crud built up that will cause them to lock too.

At least once a year I swap out my buckets for a whole new set when we change the antifreeze at this hockey rink. It's easy to get the two brands of buckets confused so I usually give my old set to the junkyard filled with my scrap so they aren't hanging around my house waiting for me to phuck up and stack two different buckets.

Also, if a bucket has had water freeze in it even only a 1/4" deep it will make it just big enough to lock inside another bucket.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Nazareth said:


> How do you keep your buckets from death locking?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


>


I have between 10 and 15 buckets in my van at any given time, I am not doing that.

.


----------

